# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Taking beer through customs (into Jamaica)

## RyanP

Who has done this?  I know there was a discussion some time ago about what could be taken into Jamaica without declaration.  I know that a poster had mentioned that he normally took a six-pack of craft beer with him in his checked luggage.  I just read something online that said the limit is one quart.  Anyone have experience with this?  At what point does it need to be declared?

----------


## Chickster

Many of times flying out of Toronto I would pickup 24 cans of Coors light and put it in my carry-on never a problem

----------


## RyanP

I assume you are buying the beer at the airport, since surely you cannot carry a case of beer through the security checkpoint?  I have never noticed beer for sale in any duty-free shops, just liquor.

----------


## Chickster

your assumption is correct. The duty-free in Toronto has beer

----------


## Marko

a lot of people don't know this...
 but bringing Rum into Jamaica is a no no thru customs for the obvious reason......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## RyanP

> your assumption is correct. The duty-free in Toronto has beer


Do you declare your beer?  Are you stuffing it in a carry-on, or just carrying it on in the box?  Any issues with exceeding any allowable limits, or dealing with taxes?

----------


## Chickster

> Do you declare your beer?  Are you stuffing it in a carry-on, or just carrying it on in the box?  Any issues with exceeding any allowable limits, or dealing with taxes?


I don't declare, yes it goes in my carry-on.  I don't  deal with limits or taxes.  
I must say I only did this when staying at the Riu as they only served Red Stripe on draft and back then the mini fridge was stocked with some beer other than Red Stripe. Since going non AI no need to bring my own cause I love my Stripe

----------


## RyanP

Yeah.  I have no problem with Red Stripe, at least until I start to hit about the 3-4 dozen mark.  I told a friend that I would bring him some beer from the States, because he was interested in different types of beer.  I haven't seen anything in JA, other than Red Stripe, Guinness, Heineken, Miller Lite, and that Dragon beer.  It's a travesty!

----------


## Bnewb

Ryan...we can get a few imports at particular stores down here...Stella, (real) Guinness, Duvel, Leffe, Presidente, Caribe...but having said that...I've brought in a six pack without incident even after being searched.

----------


## Chickster

Stellaaaaaaa

----------


## RyanP

> Ryan...we can get a few imports at particular stores down here...Stella, (real) Guiness, Duvel, Leffe, Presidente, Caribe...but having said that...I've brought in a six pack without incident even after being searched.


So you are just stuffing it in your checked bag?  Ever have issues with freezing, leakage, busted bottles, etc?

----------


## Bnewb

Ryan...put them in a checked bag....unless the liquid rules have changed (haven't flown for a few years) you can't bring that much liquid on the plane anyways.
I never had an issue the second & third time thru as I now store them in a double sealed plastic bag (cans)...but the first time was a definite YES! 
A Guinness beer exploded in my bag...the fabulous part of that...it soaked everything in my bag & stunk, so the customs officer had no desire to continue searching my bag. LOL

----------


## RyanP

> Ryan...put them in a checked bag....unless the liquid rules have changed (haven't flown for a few years) you can't bring that much liquid on the plane anyways.
> I never had an issue the second & third time thru as I now store them in a double sealed plastic bag (cans)...but the first time was a definite YES! 
> A Guinness beer exploded in my bag...the fabulous part of that...it soaked everything in my bag & stunk, so the customs officer had no desire to continue searching my bag. LOL


Believe it or not, I was researching this last night.  A guy said that he brought liquor through security whenever he was flying overseas.  He said he put 12 finger bottles in a 1 liter zip-loc bag, and had done it multiple times.  TSA had never given him any problems, and that one TSA agent was actually impressed with it.  I guess you can bring as many bottles of just about anything, that isn't explosive, flammable or poisonous, on a plane as long as each bottle is less than 3.4 ounces and all the bottles fit in a liter zip-loc bag.  Not sure why liquor is ok since it is somewhat flammable.  You can bring more alcohol, liquid, etc. on the plane, as long as you purchase it inside the concourse, as Chickster explained above.

----------


## Bnewb

You can bring liquor in your carry on ONLY if it's purchased after you've been checked through customs/immigration...but if you're changing planes...it will have to be put in your checked luggage.

----------


## original spanky

Were can you buy Stella?

----------


## Chickster

> Were can you buy Stella?


She usually hangs at Scrub-A-Dub

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Here is an update on liquor smuggling that may help folks traveling on U.S. planes:
We bought some duty free rum in Mo-bay and had it wrapped well (also got a pocket pint of Rum for Rum and cokes on the plane).
We hauled the boxed liquor as a carry-on, no problems on the flight from JA to Dallas.
*BUT*
When we were preparing to board our in-U.S. flight from Dallas to Madison WI, we were told all liquids had to be in a checked bag.

BTW No one cares/has said anything regarding booze in your 3.5 oz liquid bottles that you can "carry-on".
Worst case scenario it's confiscated like my JA "Wata" bottle I forgot I had in my backpack carry-on.

----------

